# Home ill from work



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

God im bored!!!! [smiley=sick2.gif] 

Nothing on the TV, no energy to go anywhere, ive run out of people to text. So its just the forum to keep me(and this fecking headcold which has sapped all my energy) company.


----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

Go read the Crusing Etiquette thread - kept me amused 

Quick cure - watch GMTV followed by Trisha - you'll be back in work no time


----------



## mike_bailey (May 7, 2002)

How about spending some time keeping that "back to the top" thread at the top?

What you got by the way Vek, hope you haven't been to Hong Kong or something?


----------



## head_ed (Dec 10, 2002)

:'( didn't text me... *sniff*


----------



## Major Audi Parts Guru (May 7, 2002)

> :'( didn't text me... *sniff*


Or me :'(


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

me either. twat.


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

You can text me.........


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

................but I would not reply :-X


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

sa|nTT - is that because you don't know how to work your phone, or because you've run out of credit?


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

It looks like Vek has no friends in this forum...to text! ;D


----------



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

you havent got that dodgy virus have u thats hit china and the far east, u might need to be put in quarentine


----------



## PaulS (Jun 15, 2002)

: And there was me thinking it was 'pressure of work' that kept you away from Coombe Â ;D Â 

You didn't try that karma then? Â


----------



## Stu-Oxfordshire (May 7, 2002)

you didn't text me either ya fecker


----------



## mike_bailey (May 7, 2002)

Hey Vek, we're giving you all this symphony and you've gone quiet on us 

(did you get me text massage?) ;D


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

Cheers for the symphony chaps. Day 2 and im still feeling sh1te 

For those of you i didn't text, i realise that you are busy people, so i deliberatly left you out of my text frenzy as to not disturb you. 

.....and for the person with mobile number *****751158(starred out for security), thanks for the get well text, but who are you? ???


----------



## paulatt (Oct 28, 2002)

Poor Kev, you don't need all this hassle. 
You need someone to come and sooth your fevered brow, feed you grapes and to gently entertain you ;D ;D
I am sure someone on this forum has some nice, comforting, nursing skills that you could use!! Mine are restricted to kids ailments, no good with grown ups!!


----------



## chip (Dec 24, 2002)

> .....and for the person with mobile number *****751158(starred out for security), thanks for the get well text, but who are you? Â ???


Hugo rang me yesterday for your mobile as he was concern for your welfare, so I presume it must be him.........


----------



## Guest (Apr 4, 2003)

at least you managed to go home.....

I've sadly had the flu since tuesday... drugged up every 4 hours since then........ and still couldn't get out of going to work..   

mental note - I am a work slave :'(


----------



## gcp (Aug 8, 2002)

Vek

Sending you a text to cheer you up !

gavin


----------

